# How would bipoles work as center rear speakers?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Right now I have direct firing speakers for my back center pair. Nothing fancy and they are pretty small. They are 18" apart and above listening position about 12 ".

I recently purchased a pair of Wharfedale WH-2's to replace my Cambridge Soundworks bi-pole/di-pole side surrounds ( they have not yet arrived) and was wondering if I should buy another pair to use as back center speakers.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The more Speakers that match, the better. Ideally, all Speakers should be identical for the best HT experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The more Speakers that match, the better. Ideally, all Speakers should be identical for the best HT experience.
> Cheers,
> JJ


So, yes? I'm a tad confused. If they were all identical then I'd have bi-poles all around? 

So would bi-poles be OK in back, even though they are so close together, and what about sound if I am used to direct firing?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry. Should have been more specific. I meant the idea of having all Speakers being from the same Manufacturer and ideally the same Series. That is having the same tweeter in all Speakers.

With specialized Speakers like bipoles or other non direct firing Speakers, the goal should be that they share the same tweeter as your Front and Center Channel Speakers. I was unbelievably busy when I responded to your post and rushed the response. My bad..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Generaly direct radiating speakers for the back rears are more ideal and prefered by some, but it does not hurt to experiment...I do know of Installs using tripoles for the 4 rear speakers with very good results but it can also depend on how big the room is and placement being correct for it work....


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Right now I have direct firing speakers for my back center pair. Nothing fancy and they are pretty small. They are 18" apart and above listening position about 12 ".
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of Wharfedale WH-2's to replace my Cambridge Soundworks bi-pole/di-pole side surrounds ( they have not yet arrived) and was wondering if I should buy another pair to use as back center speakers.
> 
> Thoughts?


For 200 bucks why not grab another pair? They look nice. Don't cross them lower than 120hz.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a pair of dipole/bipole speakers in my home theater, and a pair of direct radiating in my family room. Both sound good, both are a little different. I would say you my bipole/dipoles give me a little more flexibility. I would try your new speakers in back and compare them to your old ones and see what sounds better, then make your decision.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> Right now I have direct firing speakers for my back center pair. Nothing fancy and they are pretty small. They are 18" apart and above listening position about 12 ".
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of Wharfedale WH-2's to replace my Cambridge Soundworks bi-pole/di-pole side surrounds ( they have not yet arrived) and was wondering if I should buy another pair to use as back center speakers.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would!..and set the back pair up as di-poles..
I would also move the backs further apart to approx.3'


----------

